# Profinet mit Profisafe und IRT über Schleifring?



## xj900mb (5 August 2021)

Hallo alle zusammen

wir wollen 6 Sinamics S210-Regler über Profinet (mit Profisafe) ansteuern. die Regler befinden sich auf einem rotierenden Rundschalttisch, daher die Frage kann man Profinet (mit Profisafe) IRT über Schleifringe laufen lassen? hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? positive/negative Erfahrungen? Empfehlung für einen hersteller?

über Funk kann man Profinet IRT nicht fahren, deshalb fällt diese Möglichkeit weg

bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## winnman (5 August 2021)

Hab da auch keine Erfahrung damit, das 1. was mir einviel:
ev. auf DSL umsetzen für die Schleifringe und danach wieder zurück?


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2021)

Profinet IRT ist ein Echtzeitprotokoll, da sind irgendwelche "intelligenten" Umsetzer oder Modems mit ganz viel Vorsicht zu geniesen.

Netzwerk über Schleifringe geht und ist nicht mal so selten. Anwendung sind z.B. Drehdurchführungen bei Robotern.
Du kannst mal bei bei GAT oder rotarx schauen. Die haben sowas im Programm.

Ich hab auch schon LAN-Verstärker für Stromschienen gesehen.
Nicht verwechseln mit irgendwelchen Switchen oder ähnlichen.
Bei den Teilen wird die Spannung angehoben und es muß ein gewisser Strom fließen.
Da weiß ich allerdings den Lieferant nicht mehr.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## zako (5 August 2021)

... frage doch mal bei den Herstellern nach, die auch damit werben:


http://schleifring.com/

http://www.morgan-rekofa.com/

https://www.rekofa.net/images/Download/prospekte/DriveCliq_Broschuere_02_16.pdf


Datenlichtschranken für Profinet IRT gäbe es auch noch (ist wohl nicht Dein Anwendungsfall?):


			https://files.pepperl-fuchs.com/webcat/navi/productInfo/pds/309502_ger.pdf?v=20210805155115


----------



## adiemus84 (5 August 2021)

Also Profibus mit normalen Bürsten über Schleifringe kannste knicken. Verkauft dir zwar jeder Maschinenbauer und sagt auch dass er nie Probleme damit hat. Kann ich aber so nicht bestätigen.

Silberkohlen mit PowerRailBooster und ebenfalls Profibus bis 187,5 kBit/s geht. Ist aber nicht gut. Es entsteht trotzdem Bürstenfeuer, welche das Telegramm zerschießen.

Ich würde da auf jeden Fall versuchen die Verantwortung auf jemanden anderes zu verlagern.

zako hat ja schon einige Hersteller von Schleifringen genannt. Die verkaufen evtl. nur den Schleifring. Die ganze Trommel etc. wird dann oft von jemanden anderen gebaut. Hier sei mal Conductix/Wampfler genannt.


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2021)

Naja Schleifringe und Stromschienen sind eine Wissenschaft.
Ganz klar.
Hier brauchst du einen Lieferanten / Hersteller dem du vertrauen kannst.
Wir haben da auch schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 August 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Naja Schleifringe und Stromschienen sind eine Wissenschaft.
> Ganz klar.
> Hier brauchst du einen Lieferanten / Hersteller dem du vertrauen kannst.
> Wir haben da auch schon Lehrgeld bezahlt.


Die Frage bei solchen Schleifringsystemen ist ja auch, wenn es funktioniert, wie lange funktioniert es.


----------



## det (5 August 2021)

Moin,
Induktiv übertragen? So wie bei ner Zahnbürstenladestation etwa.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2021)

det schrieb:


> Moin,
> Induktiv übertragen? So wie bei ner Zahnbürstenladestation etwa.
> 
> Grüße Detlef


Da fehlt aber eindeutig ein 😁
Oder kannst du ein passendes Produkt mit dem Profinet *IRT* induktiv übertragen kann?


----------



## winnman (6 August 2021)

Gibt es denn was optisch durch die hohle Welle arbeiten kann (oder zumindest an einem Wellenende?


----------



## Blockmove (6 August 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Gibt es denn was optisch durch die hohle Welle arbeiten kann (oder zumindest an einem Wellenende?



Interessante Idee ... Datenlichtschranke durch eine Hohlwelle.
Wahrscheinlich hast du Probleme mit der Ausrichtung.


----------



## roboticBeet (6 August 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Gibt es denn was optisch durch die hohle Welle arbeiten kann (oder zumindest an einem Wellenende?


Damit hatte sich mal früher ein Kommilitone bei seiner Bachelor/Master-Arbeit beschäftigt. Ich weiß aber nicht, inwiefern das Institut das dann weiter verfolgt hat oder mit Industriepartnern in ein Produkt gegossen hat.


----------



## zako (6 August 2021)

... ich weiss jetzt nicht was solche Schleifringe etc kosten, aber ist wohl günstiger noch eine SIMATIC auf Deinen Rundschalttsch zu verbauen?

Zumindest bei Wende- Wicklern habe ich auch schon gesehen, dass der Motor mitdreht und man nur die Leistung über Schleifringe führt. 
Man fährt dann geberlos. Aber das funktioniert insbesondere mit den Synchronreluktanzmotoren ganz gut, da die geberlos ab Drehzahl 0 sofort im geregelten Motormodell betreibbar sind.
Auch Positionieren funktioniert da ganz gut. Der Themenstarter braucht wohl Servo's und v.a. will er keine sechs Schleifringe kaufen.


----------



## Heinileini (6 August 2021)

zako schrieb:


> Zumindest bei Wende- Wicklern habe ich auch schon gesehen, dass der Motor mitdreht und man nur die Leistung über Schleifringe führt.


Das habe ich nicht verstanden .
- Wenn man nur die Leistung über Schleifringe führt, worüber führt man dann die "Nicht-Leistung"?
- Nur die Leistung über Schleifringe zu führen geht auch nicht ganz ohne Schleifringe. Lediglich die Empfindlichkeit gegenüber KontaktPrellen dürfte bei "Leistung" geringer sein.

Ja, die Schleifringe haben durchaus einen ordentlichen "AnschaffungsWiderstand" (= Preis), so dass man gerne nach Alternativen sucht.
Mehrere parallel zu schalten, bringt auch nur beim Preis die zu erwartende Erhöhung - nicht so sehr eine ausreichende Verringerung der Störungen durch Prellen.


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2021)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man IRT über Schleiftinge bekommt ohne ständig Störungen zu haben.
Bei 6 Sinamics könnte man schon wieder darüber nachdenken eine extra SPS mit auf den RT zu bringen und dann per Datenaustausch über Lichtschranke, Schleifringe oder auch WLAN/Funk Kommandos an die SPS zu geben und Rückmeldungen zu erwarten. Über das Sicherheitskonzept müßte man da noch einmal nachdenken.


----------



## maxder2te (7 August 2021)

Ist deine Motion-Anwendung wirklich so hoch dynamisch dass du IRT brauchst? Ich bin Sinamics bis dato immer ohne IRT gefahren, auch beim Einsatz einer S7-1500 und Technologieobjekten.

Wenn du zwingend IRT brauchst, dann wirst du auf den RT eine eigene CPU setzen müssen, die als iDevice mit dem stationären Teil spricht.
Die meisten Lösungen von Wampler und Co. für Profinet in Drehdurchführungen setzen auf kurze Bluetooth-Strecken, da ist das kein Problem. 

Willst du stationäre und drehende Teilnehmer synchron und mit IRT betreiben wirds spannend. Optische Übertragunssysteme für IRT gibt's am Markt.


----------



## Matze001 (7 August 2021)

Er hat S210 - er kann nur nur IRT da die nichts anderes können.
Das sind "dumme" FUs und die Lageregelung passiert in der SPS.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## zako (7 August 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Er hat S210 - er kann nur nur IRT da die nichts anderes können.
> Das sind "dumme" FUs und die Lageregelung passiert in der SPS.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


... der S210 kann auch mit Telegramm 3 oder 102 betrieben werden. Das sind keine DSC-Telegramme und können würden auch nicht taktsynchron funktionieren. Das macht man zwar mit einem G120 - wenn man z.B. die TOs wegen Gleichlauffunktionalitäten nutzt  auch so, aber beim S210 hat man Motoren mit sehr kleinen Trägheiten. D.h. ohne IRT solltest Du zumindest beim OBT nur die moderate Regleroptimierung nutzen. Falls z.B. Drehmomentvorsteuerung angewählt ist, wäre diese sehr vertauscht. Aber man könnte diese auch in der SPS rechnen und über Telegramm 750 zum Antrieb senden (mit S210 habe ich das noch nicht getestet, aber mit Sinamics G als Zusatzdaten schon) - ggf. Noch eine Drehzahlsollwertglättung und den Interpolationstakt auf 4ms stellen.


----------



## Matze001 (7 August 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... der S210 kann auch mit Telegramm 3 oder 102 betrieben werden. ...


Wieder was gelernt  Danke!


----------



## Oje (9 August 2021)

Geht denn Profisave ohne IRT? Dachte immer Profisave würde den IRT "erzwingen.


----------



## MFreiberger (9 August 2021)

winnman schrieb:


> Gibt es denn was optisch durch die hohle Welle arbeiten kann (oder zumindest an einem Wellenende?


Moin,

tatsächlich interessante Idee. Ich denke, da muss der Abstand des DLS-Paares groß genug sein (>5m oder so). Dann ist die Lage von Sender/Empfänger nicht mehr so entscheidend.
Also z.B. von der Hallendecke auf die Nabe des Rundtakttisches gucken. Dann darf die Maschine nur nicht umgestellt werden 

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## MFreiberger (9 August 2021)

Moin,

noch ne Idee:
Leckwellenleiter (RCoax von SIEMENS) außen am Rundtakttisch herumführen und an einer Stelle die Antenne der "Landseite" installieren.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Michitronik (15 August 2021)

Mit optischen Drehübertrager und Scalances mit Medienkopplung auf LWL sollte es funktionieren. Damit hatte ein Kollege mal vor Jahren eine Anwendung erfolgreich umgesetzt.


----------



## Matze001 (16 August 2021)

> Geht denn Profisave ohne IRT? Dachte immer Profisave würde den IRT "erzwingen.



Nö das geht. Fahren schon seit Jahren Profisafe z.B. mit ET200SP oder Robotern über einen "dummen" Switch.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Oje (18 August 2021)

Also den IRT Switch kann man ja umgehen, wenn man die IRT Sachen direkt auf den zweiten Port der SPS hängt.
Profisave ohne IRT wäre aber insofern cool, weil das bei den Inbetriebnahmen sich immer zu kurzen Irritationen führt (Takt händisch einstellen). Muss ich mir nächstes mal definitiv ansehen.


----------



## det (24 August 2021)

Moin,
vielleicht ist das ja das Richtige.   Schleifringe

Grüße Detlef


----------

